# Pavement or Gravel?



## BuntEquestrian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi there 
So I have a question for y'all..
When you pull up to a proffesional equine establishment with your horse trailer, do you prefer the driveway to be gravel or pavement? Now I understand pavement is the smoother ride, but I'm also talking appearance wise.. And I'm talking well kept, smooth, weed free gravel driveway..
So?


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Very few equine facilities around here have paved driveways. Depending on your winters, pavement + frost heaves + horse trailer traffic = crumbles, cracks and and ruts. Gravel is much easier to regrade after rain or snow, so it can be kept looking nice for longer and for far less money.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I could care less either way really. 

Outta curiousity, why do ya ask?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have gravel. i am not in an area that freezes. I wish I had pavement/asphalt. Easier on hooves if you lead across it. No picking rocks out of hooves, and it seems as soon as we get a houdini thats one of the first places they go stroll.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Paved looks better but costs more to put in and upkeep. I think all around here have gravel driveways.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gravel. Not only is the upkeep much easier, but if the horses ever have to walk on/across the driveway, every step on pavement is an accident waiting to happen if they are wearing shoes.

One spook in hand can lead to a slip and an injury that can end a horse's career or life.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Gravel. Not only is the upkeep much easier, but if the horses ever have to walk on/across the driveway, every step on pavement is an accident waiting to happen if they are wearing shoes.
> 
> One spook in hand can lead to a slip and an injury that can end a horse's career or life.


I agree, plus less chance of a horse slipping its back legs under the trailer while unloading.


----------

